# Feeling A Bit Stupid About Spikes



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have 3 pairs of golf shoes and they all could use spoke replacement. One pair has spikes that just unscrewed like old fashioned metal spikes, but these were plastic. No problem there.

The other two pairs are Footjoy shoes with the factory black widow spikes that snap in with 3 prongs. I managed to get one out, but can't move any more of the silly things. I have an old spike wrench that fits the pin holes, but doesn't seem to go deep enough into them and it just pops out of the solf rubber spike without turning it.

How the hell do you remove these things? All 3 pair of shoes are in like new condition and it would be a crime to throw out the shoes just because I can't get the spikes out. Is there some trick to this?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Invest in one of the new spike wrenches designed for soft spikes. You'll see several on THIS PAGE with interchangeable heads. One of those is your best bet. That's what I use. 

I'll tell you a little secret too. Put a squirt of WD-40 into each socket before you put in the new spikes. It will make changing them much easier next time. Even when you buy a new pair of shoes, remove all of the spikes and apply the WD-40.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The first thing I noticed about those wrenches is the part of the ad that says long pins. Maybe I'll just call Edwwin Watts to see if they carry the wrench. That way, I can pick up the spikes and wrench at the same time, order a pizza and have a spike changing party...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> The first thing I noticed about those wrenches is the part of the ad that says long pins. Maybe I'll just call Edwwin Watts to see if they carry the wrench. That way, I can pick up the spikes and wrench at the same time, order a pizza and have a spike changing party...


Not just long pins, but the head that grips between the cleats and doesn't use pins at all has worked the best for me. It will still take some effort and maybe persistence to get them out. One time when doing a customer's shoes at the golf course I had to use vise grips and destroy the old cleat to get it out. If they get so worn down that there aren't any cleats left, then it can be nearly impossible. I change mine annually to avoid some of those issues.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think mine are getting close to needing to be changed. I just keep the wrench that I got with my shoes in my golf bag so I don't loose it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I called a local Edwin Watts store and they have a variety of spikes and a couple types of spike wrenches in stock. The guy I spoke to suggested the WD40 too before putting new spikes in.

OUCH!! Ricky Fowler was just on tv... MY EYES!!!!!!!


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I have had luck using needlenose pliers on some. you can get pretty good leverage and deep into the pinholes.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got three sets of spokes today and two of them fit my Footjoy shoes. The spikes with the screw threads didn't fit my old, (but like new) Hi Tech shoes. I'm taking them back tomorrow to exchange them for the larger threads.

I got the wrench with two heads for it. The long pins worked better. I got all the spikes out, cleaned the bottom of the shoes real well, shot some WD40 in the holes and screwed in the new spikes. I'm taking one pair to Merritt Island this weekend. If I shoot the best score of my life, I'll give full credit to my new spikes.


----------

